# my loft



## karl adams (Sep 22, 2007)

hi all im just starting up in the sport and have built my own loft


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Karl and welcome to Pigeon-Talk! Thank you for sharing pictures of your loft. It looks like you did a wonderful job on it. 

Terry


----------



## karl adams (Sep 22, 2007)

thank you , im about to build another loft for my stock and young birds


----------



## jack1747 (Sep 16, 2007)

holy moly,  It's better than my house.  Nice Job!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Just absolutely wonderful Carl.

You are certainly a dedicated pigeon fancier I must add.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WELCOME TO PIGEON TALK, KARL!!

WOW! That is some loft! You are quite talented!

We will look forward to more pictures!

Do you contract out??  

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Wow that is some loft... Lucky birds
Tell them I will trade with them I will live there and they can live here with my husband lol (I'm kidding, kind of)


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Very nice!!!!!!!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

WOW!! What an amazing loft you've built! I am majorly impressed.  Ingenious nest boxes, with the grate/railing around the actual nest part so babies don't fall out, and a little "entry way" for parents. It even has a staircase, shutters, a porch, side traps.....a for sure win in Better Lofts and Gardens.


----------



## FuzzyWings (Sep 23, 2007)

That is one of the best lofts I've ever seen, your pigeons sure will be happy!


----------



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

I'd like to move in, I need at least a 10'x10' nest box.....I'll bring some birds too... lol BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

How much rent would you charge if, say, one of us wanted to move in? Just asking.

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

VERY NICE!! My husband won't build me another loft? Interested???


----------



## whitesandmore (Aug 4, 2011)

I know this post is extremely old, but those pictures were taken three years before this post was made.. lol


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

wow thats amazing


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

It does make one wonder! The pictures are dated 3 years before he said he was just getting started in birds. Curious as to why no one picked up on that earlier. Maybe the camera date was incorrect? In any case, it is a nice looking loft.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Karl Adams- very nice loft. If I may ask is the bottom also used for the birds or is it a storage area? The loft looks well built and stong- Yours in sport-Nick.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

WooooooooooooW! you must have hell of a money.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Very nice loft.


----------

